# Two Newbe Questions



## NewtoBlue (Apr 11, 2008)

What is the 131 hole, and what does it mean when someone talks bout the double line? Do they mean the leader?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *NewtoBlue (5/28/2008)*What is the 131 hole, and what does it mean when someone talks bout the double line? Do they mean the leader?


<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">131 -<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">29 48.360 87 05.936[/B] 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">as far as double line not sure exactly they are refering too.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Double line refers to the doubled main line you get when you tie a bimini twist. The double line would then tie to a snap swivel, which would connect to your leader.


----------

